# Faröer Inseln/Island 2017



## Padde92 (22. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 


 ich möchte nach dem abschluss meiner Ausbildung gerne einen Trip nach Island oder auf die faröer Inseln machen. 
 Und zwar soll es auf Lachs und Meerforelle gehen. 
 Im Internet findet man jetzt nicht ganz so viel Informationen darüber. 
 hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen darüber?
 Reisezeit soll um die 10 Tage sein, und ich würde schon gerne 2-3 tage mit guide angeln!
 fischen tue ich mit der spinnrute hauptsächlich. 
 hat jemand von euch ein paar Informationen darüber? oder kann mir jemand weiter helfen oder schon eigene Erfahrungen gemacht?
 gerne auch per PN. 

 Beste Grüße
 Padde|wavey:


----------



## Frieder (25. April 2016)

*AW: Faröer Inseln/Island 2017*

Hi Padde,
schön, daß Du Interesse an den Färoer und Island hast und dort mit der Spinnrute den Fischen nachstellen möchtest.
Im Süßwasser habe ich auf den Färöer allerdings noch nie geangelt, werde es aber vielleicht demnächst einmal probieren.

Ich hoffe, Du findest auf Deine Fragen hier ausreichend Antworten.


----------



## Frieder (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Faröer Inseln/Island 2017*

Ich hab da mal etwas gefunden, was Dich evtl. interessieren könnte.

Färöer klick hier
und hier
und es gibt viele Filmchen bei YouTube über das Fischen auf Forellen dort.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO_RJNbO5RQ

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------

